
Design In Progress: Choosing the Right Product - brm
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1582-design-in-progress-choosing-the-right-product
======
CalmQuiet
Jamie is "running up the flagpole" the 37signals product-description page...
and getting some comments, though I find it a little difficult to respond to
his (intriguing) “slice” of the page without seeing it all in context.

Looks like a design seeking, foremost, a more "fun" feel. Not sure the result
really is also an "informative" feel, IMHO.

